# victory arrow



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

Huntin nut,
I haven't shot any Victory arrows, but I've heard a lot of good things about them. I just bought some Gold Tip X-Cutters and debated for a long time between them and the Victory X-Ringers. I was really close to going with the Victory and I've seen a lot of people at 3-D shoots that use them. I really can't believe that nobody's replied to your post before now. -Chris


----------



## bossofduhwoods (Jan 29, 2006)

*vic`s*

victory made gold tip till 06-07. ever shoot gt`s? vic`s r top of the line. excellent shafts. b.b.


----------

